# Punta Logica Con Display 7 Segmentos



## ciberastro (Sep 13, 2011)

*Punta Logica Con Display 7 Segmentos*​
Hola Amigos Quiero hacer este pequeño aporte....

Estuve buscando una punta logica y todas las q encontre tenian alguna falla o eran muy complicadas, pero haciendo un recopilatorio de todas ellas, pude hacer mi propio diseño y para ello usaremos los siguientes materiales:

*Resistencias:*

10 - 330 Ωohms 1/4w ó ½w 
2   - 27  Ωohms 1/4w ó ½w
1  - 680 Ωohms 1/4w ó ½w

*Transistores:*

2  - 2N3904

*Terminales:*

1  - Bornero de 2x1
1  - espadachin

*otros:*

1  - Display 7 Segmentos (Anodo Comun)
2  - Caimanes (Opcional)
1  - Jeringa (Opcional)

abajo adjunto unas imagenes de como me quedo y la simulacion hecha en proteus + el PCB + la mascara de componentes.

*espero les pueda servir de algo mi aporte....*


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 13, 2011)

Muy buen aporte gracias


----------



## ciberastro (Sep 14, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> Muy buen aporte gracias



Todo sea por amor a la electronica.....


----------



## romero16 (Oct 8, 2011)

vean la que yo arme


----------



## acobolio (Dic 10, 2013)

Cual es el funcionamiento de este circuito? alguien me puede ayudar con eso


----------



## romario98 (Nov 13, 2020)

Increible aporte pero me podrias explicar el funcionamiento del circuito? es decir porque te marca 0 y 1 el display


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 13, 2020)

No se porque pero el circuito no me gusta para nada, de todas formas: Sin señal de entrada o, con la entrada a 0v, Q1 esta al corte por lo que todos los dígitos (menos el del medio que no esta conectado) quedan a GND a través de R13 (obvio pasando también por R2 a R7) por lo que se prenden y muestran 0.
Cuando la señal se hace positiva, conducen tanto Q1 como Q2, Q1 pondrá los dígitos a positivo con lo que deberían apagarse todos pero Q2 fuerza los dígitos que representan el 1 para que se enciendan ya que al conducir pone a masa las resistencias R8 y R9.

Aun estoy tratando de entender que es lo que quisieron hacer realmente. Salvo que sea una rebuscada forma de crear un schmitt trigger.

Yo haría el circuito así:


No lo arme, tan solo lo cree como una forma reducida del circuito anterior. Se podría agregar un capacitor en la base de Q2 para mostrar si aparece algún pulso.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 14, 2020)

Pues está curioso pero no veo la ventaja sobre un ledbicolor o sobre dos leds.
Tampoco se sabe seguro si está a 0 o a 1 porque haría falta un trigger como bien dices.
Yo tengo uno que pita en dos tonos, y eso si que lo encuentro útil, el pitido. Es como un medidor de continuidad, casi nadie mira la pantalla, escucha el pitido.


----------



## romario98 (Nov 14, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> No se porque pero el circuito no me gusta para nada, de todas formas: Sin señal de entrada o, con la entrada a 0v, Q1 esta al corte por lo que todos los dígitos (menos el del medio que no esta conectado) quedan a GND a través de R13 (obvio pasando también por R2 a R7) por lo que se prenden y muestran 0.
> Cuando la señal se hace positiva, conducen tanto Q1 como Q2, Q1 pondrá los dígitos a positivo con lo que deberían apagarse todos pero Q2 fuerza los dígitos que representan el 1 para que se enciendan ya que al conducir pone a masa las resistencias R8 y R9.
> 
> Aun estoy tratando de entender que es lo que quisieron hacer realmente. Salvo que sea una rebuscada forma de crear un schmitt trigger.
> ...


Gracias por el aporte, funciona muy bien en la simulación pero podrías explicarme como funcionan los transistores para marcar el 0 y el 1 si no es mucha molestia. y el capacitor que dices poder agregar de qué valor sería


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 14, 2020)

R4 y R5 mantienen encendidos los segmentos que representan el "1" en todo momento; Q1 y Q2 están como buffer no inversor y controlan los segmentos que representarían, por si solos, la letra "C"; como los segmentos que representan el "1" están siempre encendidos, al sumarsele estos, terminan generando el "0".

Con la entrada a 0, Q1 no conduce por lo que Q2, a través de R2, conducirá poniendo los segmentos 'a', 'd', 'e' y 'f' a masa con lo que se encienden y ya que los segmentos 'b' y 'c' están encendidos en el display aparecerá el numero 0.

Con la entrada a 1, Q1 conduce haciendo que Q2 deje de conducir por lo que ahora se apagaran los segmentos 'a', 'd', 'e' y 'f' con lo que solo quedaran prendidos los segmentos 'b' y 'c' mostrando así el numero 1.

El capacitor se descargaría  a través de Q1 y se carga por R2. El valor depende del retardo deseado. Habría que hacer cálculos o buscarlo a prueba y error. Pero solo sirve para detectar si hay un solo pulso corto haciendo, de una forma muy rudimentaria, un alargador de pulsos.

Como dice Scooter, esta sonda/punta lógica no es mas que la versión de lujo del LED bicolor sin ganancia extra. Una sonda audible tiene la ventaja de que el sonido es distinto si la entrada esta a 0, a 1, o incluso si hay un tren de pulsos.

De todas formas, si bien no es para todos los bolsillos, un analizador lógico seria mucho mas útil ahora que los clones se han apoderado el mercado.


----------

